

Ask HN: A non-traditional thread for biz guy looking for tech cofounder  - djsamson

I’m a business founder of a startup looking for a tech co-founder and having some struggle with it. Without going into too much detail, the major differences between me and the stereotypical “biz guy” are the following:<p>1)	This startups website is already developed and built
2)	This startup has already generated some revenue<p>I was initially looking for a co-founder who is in my geographic location, but everyone in my network already has their hands full. Plus I’m moving to San Francisco next summer so I guess this isn’t a huge must.  At this point I’m really just looking for a good developer who can make some weekly updates for me. Maybe contribute a little bit of design? This startup relies heavily on promotion which would be 100% me. I just need someone to help me make adjustments technically.<p>I’ve tried out co-founder websites and have had no luck. I’m not sure if these types of websites are just not useful? I feel like this proposition would gather some interest since this isn’t your typical “please build my idea” offer.
======
bartonfink
So, are you looking for a cofounder or a freelancer?

~~~
djsamson
A co-founder. I can really only offer equity not cash.

